# You should be disappointed in Malcolm Jenkins' dismissive Instagram response on DeSean Jackson controversy



## Cat Menagerie (Jul 11, 2020)

https://sports.yahoo.com/you-should-be-disappointed-in-malcolm-jenkins-dismissive-video-response-on-de-sean-jackson-controversy-214629385.html
		

http://archive.md/YfK9Y


> I’ve watched and re-watched the video the New Orleans Saints’ Malcolm Jenkins posted to Instagram, and read and re-read his caption under it.
> 
> For someone who has collected so much goodwill and done many good deeds, it feels surprisingly wrong-headed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jul 11, 2020)

tl;dr stop focusing on blacks when we jews are, always have been, and always will be the true victims


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 11, 2020)

It's really frightening how fractured society is becoming, blacks against whites, whites against blacks, Jews against whites, now blacks against Jews. 

When are people going to wake up and turn away from the hateful rhetoric aimed at one another?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 11, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's really frightening how fractured society is becoming, blacks against whites, whites against blacks, Jews against whites, now blacks against Jews.
> 
> When are people going to wake up and turn away from the hateful rhetoric aimed at one another?



When we let the uniparty bomb little Arab children again, only then will the powers that be shift to a message of racial unity and temperance.


----------



## Florence (Jul 11, 2020)

Who are these people and why should I care?


----------



## tehpope (Jul 11, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's really frightening how fractured society is becoming, blacks against whites, whites against blacks, Jews against whites, now blacks against Jews.
> 
> When are people going to wake up and turn away from the hateful rhetoric aimed at one another?


 once we have a unified enemy. Its possibly going to be the left after 2020, since they'll probably be deadset on making Trump's second term hell on earth. Prepare to hear about lots of bombings like in the early 70s. Funny enough, a lot of the same people who did those bombings were released under Clinton and now run BLM and what not (see Thousand Currents). When this similar shit happened in the middle east in the 80s and 90s, people got pissed and shunned these people. They turned to the government to put the boot on them.


----------



## LUNEKO (Jul 11, 2020)

Love it when the article starts "you should be (whatever)" 
oh please tell me intellectual lord, please bathe me in knowledge higher being, please tell me how to shit in the toilet


----------



## OnMoTi (Jul 11, 2020)

I only care as far as double standards go.


> People cannot rightfully be furious with those who respond to “Black lives matter” with “all lives matter”


Rightfully?  People upset at "all lives matter" aren't "rightfully" furious.  They're black supremacist trash, or simply anti-white, like the writer of this article.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 11, 2020)

Nejo said:


> Love it when the article starts "you should be (whatever)"
> oh please tell me intellectual lord, please bathe me in knowledge higher being, please tell me how to shit in the toilet



Just realized that that, as well as "and that's a good/bad thing" are meant to be repurposed Pavlov-tier advertising signals and that's why they're so used-- as a crutch for people who're uninterested in working to make the audience receptive to their thesis in their introductions like a normal person.

Analysts may have figured that it was actually effective, or there may be a virulent school of thought within journalism that encourages tripe like this.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Jul 11, 2020)

But don't most people consider Jews white?  If they are, what they are feeling is just "white fragility" at being called out.  It feels uncomfortable, but white people are supposed to sit with that uncomfortable feeling.  They are also supposed to give up their belief that they are entitled to safety.

Somebody needs to get this person a copy of the White Fragility book.  They obviously haven't read it.  BLM is supposed to make white people feel this way.  Complaining about it just shows how deeply ingrained their white supremacy is.  They need to do better and put in the work to be a better white person.  No excuses.  No defensiveness.  Center black people's trauma and do not try to compare white trauma to black trauma.

Black people shouldn't have to say this.  It's not their job to educate people like this.


----------



## Happy Fish (Jul 11, 2020)

Who... and who? Literally who?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 11, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> But don't most people consider Jews white?  If they are, what they are feeling is just "white fragility" at being called out.  It feels uncomfortable, but white people are supposed to sit with that uncomfortable feeling.  They are also supposed to give up their belief that they are entitled to safety.
> 
> Somebody needs to get this person a copy of the White Fragility book.  They obviously haven't read it.  BLM is supposed to make white people feel this way.  Complaining about it just shows how deeply ingrained their white supremacy is.  They need to do better and put in the work to be a better white person.  No excuses.  No defensiveness.  Center black people's trauma and do not try to compare white trauma to black trauma.
> 
> Black people shouldn't have to say this.  It's not their job to educate people like this.


Jews belong to whatever ethnic group you hate the most at the present moment, unless you want to claim something good they did or Jesus: then they're part of your ethnic group.
It's the real horseshoe- every form of political radicalism in the West meets at "kill the Jews".


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jul 11, 2020)

Florence said:


> Who are these people and why should I care?


He's a player who got really butthurt when the team's quarterback made a statement about kneeling. But his antisemite buddy, meh.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jul 14, 2020)

Who? Instagram? The fuck is a DeSean?


----------



## Spastic Colon (Jul 14, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Jews belong to whatever ethnic group you hate the most at the present moment, unless you want to claim something good they did or Jesus: then they're part of your ethnic group.
> It's the real horseshoe- every form of political radicalism in the West meets at "kill the Jews".


Honestly, I've never really understood the whole Jewish ethnicity thing anyway.  Judaism is a religion.  You can convert to it.  Being a Jew doesn't not mean that you are one particular ethnicity.  No one identifies as ethnically Christian.  My husband's religion doesn't allow converts, so I can see designating something like that as an ethnicity ... but if you allow converts, the ethnicity stuff is just BS, imo.

I don't particularly care for Jews (based on my irl experiences with the few I have known -- but maybe I've only met Jewish assholes, so I believe in giving everyone a fair shot because maybe they'll turn out to be great people), but I've got nothing against them for either their ethnicity or religion.  My only real beef with Jews in general is that we aren't allowed to criticize them without immediately being branded anti-semitic.  That word gets thrown around too casually.  Not every person who dislikes the state of Israel or who think that Jews are over-represented in powerful positions (the media, for example) is actually an anti-semite.  I think Jews have the right to be in positions of power -- we just have a right to call into question the networking/cronyism that might be keeping other people/voices out.  And when you see the amount of money AIPAC donates, you'd be dumb to think that Jews don't have a lot of influence in American politics.  Again, talking about that doesn't automatically lead to "gas all the Jews".

Ironically, calling people an anti-semite for any old thing is much like telling white people they are born racist:  it is a self-fulfilling prophecy.  Force people to publicly cower and you will ensure they will privately seethe.  And, as we are hearing today with regards to the riots: violence is the language of the unheard.  Stop people from speaking and you run the risk of violence being the only option left to them.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 14, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> Honestly, I've never really understood the whole Jewish ethnicity thing anyway.  Judaism is a religion.  You can convert to it.  Being a Jew doesn't not mean that you are one particular ethnicity.  No one identifies as ethnically Christian.  My husband's religion doesn't allow converts, so I can see designating something like that as an ethnicity ... but if you allow converts, the ethnicity stuff is just BS, imo.
> 
> I don't particularly care for Jews (based on my irl experiences with the few I have known -- but maybe I've only met Jewish assholes, so I believe in giving everyone a fair shot because maybe they'll turn out to be great people), but I've got nothing against them for either their ethnicity or religion.  My only real beef with Jews in general is that we aren't allowed to criticize them without immediately being branded anti-semitic.  That word gets thrown around too casually.  Not every person who dislikes the state of Israel or who think that Jews are over-represented in powerful positions (the media, for example) is actually an anti-semite.  I think Jews have the right to be in positions of power -- we just have a right to call into question the networking/cronyism that might be keeping other people/voices out.  And when you see the amount of money AIPAC donates, you'd be dumb to think that Jews don't have a lot of influence in American politics.  Again, talking about that doesn't automatically lead to "gas all the Jews".
> 
> Ironically, calling people an anti-semite for any old thing is much like telling white people they are born racist:  it is a self-fulfilling prophecy.  Force people to publicly cower and you will ensure they will privately seethe.  And, as we are hearing today with regards to the riots: violence is the language of the unheard.  Stop people from speaking and you run the risk of violence being the only option left to them.


I think the intellectual error people make when talking about "the Jews" is equating very wealthy people of Jewish background (who are almost certainly non-practicing), the state of Israel, hardcore religious Jews like the Hasidic movement, and Stephen Goldberg who runs the local pawnshop like they're all plugged into some kind of hivemind.
Your average, working-to-middle class Jew has as much materially in common with Soros or Netanyahu as a white man has with the Koch brothers or Trump.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 14, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I think the intellectual error people make when talking about "the Jews" is equating very wealthy people of Jewish background (who are almost certainly non-practicing), the state of Israel, hardcore religious Jews like the Hasidic movement, and Stephen Goldberg who runs the local pawnshop like they're all plugged into some kind of hivemind.


Good goy.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 14, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> Honestly, I've never really understood the whole Jewish ethnicity thing anyway.  Judaism is a religion.  You can convert to it.  Being a Jew doesn't not mean that you are one particular ethnicity.  No one identifies as ethnically Christian.  My husband's religion doesn't allow converts, so I can see designating something like that as an ethnicity ... but if you allow converts, the ethnicity stuff is just BS, imo.
> 
> I don't particularly care for Jews (based on my irl experiences with the few I have known -- but maybe I've only met Jewish assholes, so I believe in giving everyone a fair shot because maybe they'll turn out to be great people), but I've got nothing against them for either their ethnicity or religion.  My only real beef with Jews in general is that we aren't allowed to criticize them without immediately being branded anti-semitic.  That word gets thrown around too casually.  Not every person who dislikes the state of Israel or who think that Jews are over-represented in powerful positions (the media, for example) is actually an anti-semite.  I think Jews have the right to be in positions of power -- we just have a right to call into question the networking/cronyism that might be keeping other people/voices out.  And when you see the amount of money AIPAC donates, you'd be dumb to think that Jews don't have a lot of influence in American politics.  Again, talking about that doesn't automatically lead to "gas all the Jews".
> 
> Ironically, calling people an anti-semite for any old thing is much like telling white people they are born racist:  it is a self-fulfilling prophecy.  Force people to publicly cower and you will ensure they will privately seethe.  And, as we are hearing today with regards to the riots: violence is the language of the unheard.  Stop people from speaking and you run the risk of violence being the only option left to them.


Yes anyone may convert to Judaism. Your last name can be Tanaka and you can become a Jew. But unlike say the Catholics and especially Protestants the conversion process is not easy and it's especially not welcoming. And that's why Jewish people share a religion but also are their own ethnicity. It also helps that all the times jews were kicked out of nations resulted in the families becoming further and further closely related.

As for your complaint that Anti-Semitism is thrown around whenever someone critiques Israel or Jewish Nepotism I agree, it's a very shitty way to discredit someone. It's never going to stop though because it's a political molotov cocktail, especially in the internet age when if someone does make a fair complaint they become lauded by jew-haters.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jul 14, 2020)

Don't _tell_ me how to play feel.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 15, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's really frightening how fractured society is becoming, blacks against whites, whites against blacks, Jews against whites, now blacks against Jews.
> 
> When are people going to wake up and turn away from the hateful rhetoric aimed at one another?


White against white, black against jew
It seems like it's 1942
The baby sits in front of mtv
Watching violent fantasies
While dad guzzles beer with his favorite sport
Only to find his heroes are all coked up
Classic, original, the same old story
The politics of hate in a new surrounding
Hate if it's good and hate if it's bad


----------

